# Excisional biopsy of anterior chest



## codedog (Jun 29, 2009)

21555 OR 1140X?

Preoperative Diagnosis: Left anterior chest mass.
Postoperative Diagnosis: Left anterior chest mass.
Operation: Excisional biopsy of left anterior chest mass.
Anesthesia: MAC.
Blood Loss: Minimal

Procedure in Detail:

The patient was brought into the operating room, and placed on the operating table in supine position. Left upper chest was prepped and draped in a sterile fashion. 7 cc of 1% lidocaine with epinephrine was injected for local anesthesia. Transverse incision was made directly over the mass. Electrocautery was used to dissect  the subcutaneous tissue down to the mass, which grossly was consistent with a lipoma. This was dissected free of the surrounding tissue with electrocautery. The mass was excised with grossly negative margins. The wound was inspected, found to be hemostatic. The wound was irrigated with normal saline. The skin was closed with interrupted 3-0 nylon sutures. A sterile dressing was applied. The patient tolerated the procedure well.

for some reason i want to go to 1140x but n some past article i read told me chest wall mass subcutaneous  was 21555, cant seem to find that article, any in takes-thanks trent


----------



## CVelez (Jun 29, 2009)

I would go with 21555,  as report does state subcutaneous tissue was dissected with electrocautery.  11400 series is full thickness skin. 

Charla


----------



## mbort (Jun 29, 2009)

I agree with 21555 (thorax=chest wall)


----------



## codedog (Jun 29, 2009)

thanks ,


----------



## chris0405 (Jul 22, 2009)

*CArdiothoracic surgery*

Hello. Does anyone know the ICD code for lipoma of chest wall?

Thanks


----------



## mbort (Jul 23, 2009)

214.1


----------

